# Forum Offer Fracino Cherub £850 delivered!!!



## coffeebean

Brand new Fracino Cherub is now £750 delivered for Forum members. Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Fantastic machine - fantastic price........come and grab a bargain!


----------



## michaelg

Any news on whether new drip tray design and/or nice wooden portafilters or steam /hot water taps will be available separately?


----------



## coffeebean

The wooden flick valves are available on the Ariete but I'm pretty sure they aren't selling them to retro fit onto a Cherub. As far as I am aware, the Cherub hot water taps are not available in wood (at least not from Fracino). The Ariete portafilter handles are wooden so I can't see any reason why they wouldn't sell those to us for Cherub owners! They have taken all our comments on board about the drip tray but at present it still shares a drip tray with the Piccino.


----------



## michaelg

coffeebean said:


> The wooden flick valves are available on the Ariete but I'm pretty sure they aren't selling them to retro fit onto a Cherub. As far as I am aware, the Cherub hot water taps are not available in wood (at least not from Fracino). The Ariete portafilter handles are wooden so I can't see any reason why they wouldn't sell those to us for Cherub owners! They have taken all our comments on board about the drip tray but at present it still shares a drip tray with the Piccino.


If you could find out the price of a wooden handle portafilter (normal and naked if possible) that would be great! It might not match the rest but who cares


----------



## coffeebean

Will check Monday and let you know!


----------



## coffeebean

£50 or £55 (single or double) plus carriage. Fracino have changed their carriage lately so depends on where you are but I should imagine it would be around £10. No naked portafilters as yet but if that changes, I will of course let you know!

Andy


----------



## michaelg

coffeebean said:


> £50 or £55 (single or double) plus carriage. Fracino have changed their carriage lately so depends on where you are but I should imagine it would be around £10. No naked portafilters as yet but if that changes, I will of course let you know!
> 
> Andy


Cheers will have a think - hardly use a spouted portafilter as harder to rinse under group head without making a mess thanks to the annoying drip tray!


----------



## coffeebean

Good news! They will make a naked portafilter to order for the same price as a double spouted one!


----------



## michaelg

Cool, can they wait 'til 25th July with this deal? Not that I am counting down 'til payday or anything


----------



## coffeebean

michaelg said:


> Cool, can they wait 'til 25th July with this deal? Not that I am counting down 'til payday or anything


No problem Michael - give me a shout when you are ready!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

......can do the Heavenly for £775 delivered too! Give me a shout if you want one.....!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone after a Cherub?


----------



## coffeebean

Cherub still at Forum price.....come and get a great machine at a great price!


----------



## coffeebean

Christmas is coming and a shiny new Cherub would look great in anyones kitchen!!.......


----------



## coffeebean

Get your order in quick if you want delivery before Christmas!!


----------



## peter1982

Hi Coffeebean can you still do the Fracino Cherub for £750 and is that with the silver sides?


----------



## coffeebean

This one is the standard Cherub - sent you a PM Peter


----------



## peter1982

Hi Coffeebean

Thanks for the message, Have tried to PM back but still under 5. Would you say the Cherub and the Ariete are the best around this amount of money for a dual boiler?


----------



## Mrboots2u

peter1982 said:


> Hi Coffeebean
> 
> Thanks for the message, Have tried to PM back but still under 5. Would you say the Cherub and the Ariete are the best around this amount of money for a dual boiler?


that takes you to 5!


----------



## coffeebean

They are HX machines not dual boiler, but for the money you get a really well built machine (commercial quality) which will last forever in a domestic environment if you look after it!


----------



## coffeebean

Bargain Cherub anyone......?


----------



## coffeebean

Fabulous Fracino! Come and grab a bargain!


----------



## Andyw

coffeebean said:


> Fabulous Fracino! Come and grab a bargain!


Morning, what's the best price you can do for a cherub with stainless sides please?

or an Ariete?

thanks


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Andy,

£800 with stainless sides, £750 with standard sides

All the best

Andy


----------



## Andyw

Thanks andy - will give you a call once I make up my mind!


----------



## coffeebean

No worries! Speak soon!


----------



## karwinitarkim

coffeebean said:


> Brand new Fracino Cherub is now £750 delivered for Forum members. Give me a shout if you are interested!
> 
> Andy


Any news on whether new drip tray design and/or nice wooden portafilters or steam


----------



## coffeebean

karwinitarkim said:


> Any news on whether new drip tray design and/or nice wooden portafilters or steam


Sounds you are after an Ariete!! lol


----------



## coffeebean

£750 delivered for a brand new Cherub......


----------



## coffeebean

Get in touch for a fabulous Fracino Cherub at an unbeatable price for forum members! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Christmas is coming - get a shiny new Fracino at a fabulous price........


----------



## coffeebean

go on - you know you want to!!


----------



## coffeebean

Nice shiny new Cherub for Christmas anyone?


----------



## coffeebean

Still time to deliver before Christmas!! Come and grab a bargain!!


----------



## coffeebean

New Year, new Cherub!! Let me know if you want one!!


----------



## coffeebean

Any Forum members interested in a few Fracino get in touch for great prices!


----------



## coffeebean

Fracino Cherub £750 delivered for forum members, give me a shout if you want to take up this offer!


----------



## coffeebean

Any new members looking for a great machine at a bargain price.......let me know!


----------



## coffeebean

This is a great price for a great machine! Give me a shout if you want to take advantage of the Forum price! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone interested in a Cherub?


----------



## coffeebean

Nice shiny new Cherub at fantastic forum price?


----------



## coffeebean

Forum offer still on so grab yourself a bargain!


----------



## Rustickwood

Hi Andy I'm interested in a Cherub, but have also noticed the Classico, which seems like the same machine only better looking, and with an extra lever. Can you tell me what it's for, and any other difference, and also do your prices inc vat? as I can buy through my business. Thanks Mike


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Mike, I am a sole trader and not VAT registered so I don't charge VAT. The Classico is based on the Cherub and has wooden flick valves instead of the Cherub's steam and water taps. The extra lever is the group switch (E61 style grouphead) as opposed to an actual switch on the Cherub.......hope that helps!! Andy


----------



## Rustickwood

Thanks Andy that makes sense. Would you say the group lever switch gets in the way when filling two cups, as suggested on another thread?


----------



## ChilledMatt

I fill into two shot glasses and this is not an issue for me. It would if I used larger cups, though I think this would be the same with any lever operated E61 machine.

I love my Classico!


----------



## Rustickwood

Ahh ok that also makes sense thanks, I've got to say I love the look of the Classico and am very tempted to go the extra cost over the cherub


----------



## coffeebean

It IS a great looking machine! Sold quite a few now....... including Matt's!


----------



## moonray

coffeebean said:


> Forum offer still on so grab yourself a bargain!


Hi Andy. Do you still have any offers on the Cherub please?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Ray,

Cherub is now £850 delivered for Forum members - sorry, Fracino put their prices up in May so had to put mine up a bit too......still a big saving though!

All the best,

Andy



moonray said:


> Hi Andy. Do you still have any offers on the Cherub please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray


----------



## moonray

coffeebean said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Cherub is now £850 delivered for Forum members - sorry, Fracino put their prices up in May so had to put mine up a bit too......still a big saving though!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andy


Ha ha. Well that is still an offer









I ought to sleep on it. Should I PM you if I want to go ahead please?


----------



## coffeebean

Absolutely! Let me know if you want to order and I will sort everything out for you! Cheers, Andy



moonray said:


> Ha ha. Well that is still an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ought to sleep on it. Should I PM you if I want to go ahead please?


----------



## Edward

This is a fantastic machine. I've had mine for nearly ten years and it's still trucking.


----------



## moonray

That's reassuring. Just bought it


----------



## Kristopher

Any recent offers for forum members on these machines?


----------



## moonray

Andy (coffeebean - see his post above) sold me a cherub for £850 last September if that helps. Terrific machine.


----------



## coffeebean

Kristopher said:


> Any recent offers for forum members on these machines?


Cherub still £850 to Forum members


----------



## coffeebean

Shiny new Cherub anyone?


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone for a lovely shiny new Cherub?......


----------



## coffeebean

Offer still on! Come and get a brand new Cherub for £850 delivered!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone looking for a shiny new Cherub for Christmas..........


----------



## coffeebean

Happy New Year everyone! Just to let you know, Fracino are putting up their prices from Feb 1st so this offer is for this month only. From Feb 1st, the new Forum price will be £900 delivered so get your order in now if you want to grab a bargain!!


----------

